# Shelter from rain



## mystang89 (Jun 23, 2017)

When we bought our sheep I never made any shelter for them because they have an area in the pasture which is nothing but a bunch of overhanging trees. When it rains though I don't see them going there. They just lay in the rain. 

What will happen to them because of the rain? Should I put them in the barn on days it rains or is it going to be OK with them in the rain? Will they eventually learn? Is Been over a month so far.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 23, 2017)

It's nice that animals have some type of shelter and for many a heavy tree line works in all but the most severe weather.  The rain won't hurt them in decent weather...messy wool...but, freezing weather, a lot of rain, wind, no shelter, that could be a problem.     A wind break and a dry spot to lay would be good.
If the land is high under the trees, not a low, collect water spot, you are probably ok for now.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2017)

My sheep like their shelters from the rain. At first I had to put feed in them to get them to go in, but they have no problem getting out of the rain now! Do your sheep have access to the barn at all times? If so, feed them in the barn and they will learn to go in it. If you keep them in a pasture with no shelter, then build a hoop shelter with cow panels. I built a hoop coop for my chickens, my sheep will go in every chance they get to eat the chicken feed, so they have no problem going in the hoop coop.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 24, 2017)

No access to the barn during day times, just at night. I think when we start getting some dry weather I'm going to begin keeping some grain under the tree line so they go there more often. We'll see if that helps. If not then I'll build a shelter there. I just can't see them using a built shelter if they don't use a natural shelter which remains dry.

Btw @Baymule that cook for your chickens is really cool. Nice job!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2017)

You can bow over some cow panels, drive in T-posts to secure them to, and cover with a tarp, leaving both ends open. Cow panels make me look smart.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 24, 2017)

Baymule has better looking hoop houses than us but they do work.  Most people that we know don't have any shelter at all if they have shade but I like to give them the option.  Our sheep are almost as bad as goats when it comes to rain.  As soon as it starts they head to a shelter.  We have hoop houses in every paddock and even in good weather they bed down at night in them.  That being said we don't have any good shade trees so they use that.

They are pretty simple and cheap and best of all the sheep like them.  This shelter is 3 cattle panels but we have some that are 6 cattle panels with openings in the middle to let the little ones get out.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 25, 2017)

That's a nice hoop house!   I have some in pastures without a building -- They were meant for casual grazing.   I find that my animals like them for shade, emotional comfort and eating hay in winter!    It keeps the hay protected for them from rain & winds.

For convenience, cost and flexibility -- can't beat a hoop hut.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2017)

Another advantage to hoop huts, they aren't permanent buildings, so they don't make your taxes go up.


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 25, 2017)

@Baymule how long are those hog panels? If they are like mine it's about 7 ft which would not make for a very tall place unless you had more than one stapled together when making the curve.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2017)

If you make a hoop hut, use cow panels. They are 16' long and 50" wide. Hog ring them together. Bowed over, spaced about 8' apart, you can walk through the hut if you aren't real tall. I am 5'7" and duck my head walking through my doorway to the chicken coop. But you won't be building a frame to attach to the CP's. My head clears the top of the hoop coop. If you need more head clearance, then space the panels closer together. Take a good look at @Mike CHS hoop house, he just drove in T-posts and secured the CP's to them.


----------

